# Have you had a baby over 40 that you never thought you'd have?



## NWhittle (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi all,

I write for a monthly women's glossy magazine, and I'm looking for a woman aged 40+ who has overcome fertility problems and had a baby she never thought she'd have. If this sounds like you or anyone you know, please get in touch at [email protected], with details of your story.

Thanks,

Nathalie


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

My little girl was the best 40th birthday present I ever could have wished for, I was much happier spending the run up to it in the maternity wing at the local hospital - rather than a cruise down the Nile as hubby had been planning if treatment hadn't worked.


----------

